# Please feel free to make suggestions!



## Joe Blow (17 June 2004)

I want this board to be a place that serves the needs of its members.

Please don't hesitate to make suggestions on how to make Aussie Stock Forums a better and more enjoyable place for all!

Thanks!


----------



## WaySolid (28 January 2005)

Be quick to stomp on trolls! 

Slanging matches can really cruel a board. I notice one troll (who has a histroy of making trouble) recently got banned which is good to see.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 January 2005)

WaySolid said:
			
		

> Be quick to stomp on trolls!
> 
> Slanging matches can really cruel a board. I notice one troll (who has a histroy of making trouble) recently got banned which is good to see.




I agree with you completely. 

I do tend to give people a second chance - and very occasionally a third - because sometimes, given the opportunity, people change their attitude and abide by the board rules. I don't want to have to rule these forums with an iron fist.  

However, let me assure you that troublemakers like The Mortage Adviser will be shown the door as soon as I establish that they are just going to continue trolling.


----------



## RodC (28 January 2005)

G'day Joe,

I think you're doing an excellent job, unfortunately it seems that as you get more members you will inevitably attract a few more "undesirables". 

But that's just life.

There's some excellent discussions here, I know it's really made me think more about how I do things.

Rod.


----------



## RichKid (28 January 2005)

Hi Joe,
You're doing a great job and I think the members are also doing their bit to keep people honest. I especially appreciate Stefan's efforts in the past for keeping a balance.

The main point is you keep an eye on things so it's great to see you being proactive (starting this thread is a great example of your concern).

My only gripe is that sometimes things get personal and name calling starts (or thinly veiled expletives)- I don't think that should be tolerated, no matter whom it comes from or what the status of the offender is. Everyone here respects you so I'm sure anything you say will be considered seriously.

Keep up the good work, it will get tougher as the months go by but we'll support you!


----------



## dutchie (1 February 2005)

G'day Joe

When you first log onto the site you are shown the most recent posts.

If you select the most recent and then when finished reading it (them) and go to [previous thread] you stay in the same forum (i.e.  ASX Stock Chat etc).

I was wondering if when you press [previous thread] you went to the next most recent thread as shown on the initial page (even if it was in another forum).

This would only occur when you first entered the site (otherwise to current system of staying in the same forum).

That way you can read all the most recent posts in all forums - that's what I like doing anyway!!

Hope that all made sense Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2005)

dutchie said:
			
		

> G'day Joe
> 
> When you first log onto the site you are shown the most recent posts.
> 
> ...




Hi Dutchie!

Instead of clicking 'Previous Thread', click 'Home' down the bottom of the page (next to 'Contact Us'). That will take you back to the front page where you can continue to work your way through the newest threads/posts list.

Hope that solves your problem!


----------



## RichKid (1 February 2005)

I mentioned in this thread (https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6740#post6740) at post #23 that may be we could have some basic info on BB tags and editing in the FAQ. 

Also, is it possible to have a link from the Tipping comp leader board page back to the forum home page? Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> I mentioned in this thread (https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6740#post6740) at post #23 that may be we could have some basic info on BB tags and editing in the FAQ.
> 
> Also, is it possible to have a link from the Tipping comp leader board page back to the forum home page? Thanks.




RichKid,

I must have missed your post.

Info on bbcode can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/bb-codes

I will put a link to the Forum home page up on the Stock Tipping Competition page at some point over the next few days! Promise!


----------



## RichKid (2 February 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> RichKid,
> I must have missed your post.
> 
> Info on bbcode can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/bb-codes
> ...




Joe! You're too good, I couldn't find the code help the first time I looked, I must have been in a rush. Thanks also for working on the link. Now if my pick can stay near the top I may end up checking the leaderboard more often...


----------



## crocdee (2 February 2005)

hi joe
now that the tipping comp has been running for awhile, could we have a continuing board where the winners and runner up are listed.
that way it would be easy to see who has won inthe past and who perhaps our best tippers are.

                            winner     runner up
october                  fred         harry
november                etc

just a thought     it might be better to keep the thread site free from postings
as it may clutter the site.

regards croc


----------



## RichKid (2 February 2005)

Yes, great idea Croc, I mentioned earlier that we could do some statistical analysis too but we can leave that for later, I'll see if I can help out over the next few months but we may need someone who knows the coding (Stefan? but he's gone). A closed/locked thread would be good so only Joe can post. Maybe Joe can just paste the table as of the last day of each comp.


----------



## RichKid (2 February 2005)

Also, about the comp, have we finalised the rules yet about entry deadline (ie midnight on the day before the markets open for the new month) or is it midnight on last day of previous month?


----------



## ghotib (2 February 2005)

Is it practical / desirable to run more than one competition, maybe over different time periods or with different criteria? 

I guess best divvie and the best overall return over 6 months would be too slow for a competition?

Dunno. I guess I'm looking for more ways to test my thinking. 

Thanks Joe,

Ghoti (having a vague day)


----------



## stefan (2 February 2005)

> (Stefan? but he's gone).



I'm still here . Just not as active as I would like to be. I've even been thinking about the tipping page and what sort of improvements one could add. The day has 24 hrs and if that's not enough you can always stay up late 

Keep posting and I keep reading. Will have a chat with Joe about it later on. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (2 February 2005)

stefan said:
			
		

> I'm still here . Just not as active as I would like to be. I've even been thinking about the tipping page and what sort of improvements one could add. The day has 24 hrs and if that's not enough you can always stay up late
> 
> Keep posting and I keep reading. Will have a chat with Joe about it later on.
> 
> ...




Good to see you've still been lurking, Stefan!

Hope everything is going well!  

PS I was hoping you'd win last months competiton but you got pipped at the post by Bingo! 

D'oh!


----------



## money tree (2 February 2005)

I have a suggestion

why not have a few moderators instead of one


----------



## Joe Blow (2 February 2005)

money tree said:
			
		

> I have a suggestion
> 
> why not have a few moderators instead of one




I agree.

Hopefully, we'll have another one shortly.


----------



## doctorj (3 February 2005)

As the numbers that frequent this forum swells, you're likely to notice an increase in negatives such as spamming, abuse and flames.  I'd hope part of the plan to expand the number of moderators is coupled with a willingness to continue to come down hard on people that seek to persue personal differences on these boards.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 September 2005)

Just thought I'd bump this thread in case anyone had any more suggestions.

I'm always looking for feedback on how to make ASF more enjoyable for everyone, so please feel free to post any suggestions you may have in this thread..

All feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ob1kenobi (26 September 2005)

It's going well Joe! Your efforts are really appreciated! Keep up the good work! :bier:


----------



## Joe Blow (26 September 2005)

ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> It's going well Joe! Your efforts are really appreciated! Keep up the good work! :bier:




Thanks for your kind words ob1kenobi! I'm glad you enjoy the site. Feel free to suggest anything at any time.

I'll join you in that drink too... we're just about to crack the 20,000 post mark! 

Cheers! :bier:


----------



## ob1kenobi (26 September 2005)

Well Done! That certainly is cause for celebration. Congratulations!


----------



## Happy (3 July 2006)

I wander Joe if it doesn't make you courious how Nick Radge makes it possible to see first few pages and last few pages of the thread on his Reefcap site?


----------



## Joe Blow (3 July 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> I wander Joe if it doesn't make you courious how Nick Radge makes it possible to see first few pages and last few pages of the thread on his Reefcap site?




Happy I'm am investigating this to see whether it is possible. Will let you know.


----------



## doritos123 (5 July 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd bump this thread in case anyone had any more suggestions.
> 
> I'm always looking for feedback on how to make ASF more enjoyable for everyone, so please feel free to post any suggestions you may have in this thread..
> 
> All feedback is greatly appreciated.





Hi Joe, 

Is it possible when doing a search to only return the messages that contain the search term, not the whole thread as it is currently. Annoying on some searches to have to scroll through pages of posts to find what i'm looking for.

Great job btw, love this forum.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 July 2006)

doritos123 said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> Is it possible when doing a search to only return the messages that contain the search term, not the whole thread as it is currently. Annoying on some searches to have to scroll through pages of posts to find what i'm looking for.
> 
> Great job btw, love this forum.




Hi Doritos... apparently this is a new feature in the new version of this forum software which gets released in the next few weeks or so. I hope to have it installed here within the next couple of months.

Glad to hear you enjoy the forums.   

Happy: Apparently this is not possible without code modification. Am looking into how feasible this is.


----------



## canny (5 July 2006)

Joe,
1)I'd like to be able to start a new thread from the home page, and I'd like the views on the front page to be smaller, so we could see more start titles - or subject headings.
2)Also, instead of the thread name coming up, it might be handy to see a subject heading as each poster changes the title heading to reflect what they are saying. e.g. a direct answer to another poster who has asked a question, we might change the subject heading to: (e.g.) Rich Kid - instead of just e.g. "Please feel free to make suggestions" (title above!)
This might make a few people not worry to read it, if it's just answering someone's query.
Am I waffling, or do you get my drift?
Cheers


----------



## Julia (5 July 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Joe,
> 1)I'd like to be able to start a new thread from the home page, and I'd like the views on the front page to be smaller, so we could see more start titles - or subject headings.
> 2)Also, instead of the thread name coming up, it might be handy to see a subject heading as each poster changes the title heading to reflect what they are saying. e.g. a direct answer to another poster who has asked a question, we might change the subject heading to: (e.g.) Rich Kid - instead of just e.g. "Please feel free to make suggestions" (title above!)
> This might make a few people not worry to read it, if it's just answering someone's query.
> ...




Canny

I've sometimes considered something like the above being preferable too, but on reflection I'm happy with the way it works at present.  Also, given the way a number of threads veer off course (I'm not complaining about this, it usually adds interest) I think it's probably best to retain the original heading because hopefully sooner or later most posters will revert to the original topic.

I understand exactly what you are thinking, but I'm just not sure it would actually work very well.

Cheers

Julia


----------



## dreilly (6 July 2006)

Id suggest the use of stickies, particularly in the beginners forum. There are questions you see get asked regularly in there that could be stickied. 

I really enjoy reading and participating on this forum. out of all the forums i read, this is the one i am most active in. Out of all the forums ive ever used, ASF has the best community feel about it, and the undisirables are few and far between (i havent been flamed yet after 50 posts).


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 February 2008)

How about this idea.On the CHAT button an indication someone is in the chat room.Like a different colour when someone is in the chat room, maybe the letters CHAT red / green or flashing.

Reason being, others would go there if they could see someone was in .Also to avoid loading the CHAT room platform to see no one is in.

Thanks for a top forum all the same J.B.


----------



## dutchie (18 February 2008)

G'day Joe

I have a suggestion - would it be possible to change the "New Posts" option so that it showed the next 25 post after the front page 18.

i.e. front page shows last 18 posts (1 to 18)
     New Posts shows next 25 posts (19 to 44)

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## Joe Blow (18 February 2008)

dutchie said:


> G'day Joe
> 
> I have a suggestion - would it be possible to change the "New Posts" option so that it showed the next 25 post after the front page 18.
> 
> ...




Hi Dutchie,

Try going to the 'Quick Links' drop down menu in the navigation bar and selecting 'Today's Posts'.






This will give you the last 24 hours worth of threads that have had posts added.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dutchie (18 February 2008)

Thanks Joe


----------



## So_Cynical (18 February 2008)

I have a suggestion

I assume theres a few members here familiar with whirlpool net/tech/tel/PC etc forum.
1 of the great things about WP is the company reps that post in relevant threads...everything 
from shopping and tech probs to phone deals.

It would be great if some company reps could be persuaded to post here and address 
issues/problems...u know, give XYZ's official side of the story...comment on ann's etc.

I think it would be legal (im not a lawyer)...the reps would have to be careful 
of course, and the mods on there toes.

This would have to have some positives for companys...as its like Positive free PR.


----------



## Kauri (5 March 2008)

Is it possible to have a "*mark all posts read*" feature?? (if it doesn't already exist..    )
Currently I have to log out and back in to achieve this when the posts I don't read build up...
Thanks
.........Kauri


----------



## explod (5 March 2008)

The search facility I feel would be better if it would respond to part key words.   So many good topics become lost as a result and I believe less threads (often superfluous) would commence.

There is also some very educational (investment wise) threads that if read, and perhaps directed to newcomers based on their stated interest could also help.

As well some very savvy contributor/mentors and perhaps the more expirenced could be identified in some way so that we could be directed to them by subject/expertise somehow.

Off the top of my head I look to Uncle Festivus, Ithertheckret, Kauri, Wavepicker and there must be many others on topics that I do not look at..


----------



## Joe Blow (6 March 2008)

Kauri said:


> Is it possible to have a "*mark all posts read*" feature?? (if it doesn't already exist..    )




It's in 'Quick Links' in the navigation bar.








explod said:


> The search facility I feel would be better if it would respond to part key words.   So many good topics become lost as a result and I believe less threads (often superfluous) would commence.




I think the main problem with the search feature is most people don't know how to use it effectively. In my experience most people just go straight for the main drop down search box without realising that it is a very ineffective way to search the forums. There are many, many ways to target and refine your searches by using the Advanced Search. I have even started a thread on it and will continue to add searching hints and tips as I come across them. 

You can read the thread here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8380


----------



## sam76 (31 March 2008)

Not sure if this has already been covered....

It seems a lot of members complain about spelling here and I was just wondering why there cant be an automatic spell checker attached to new/reply posts???

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (31 March 2008)

sam76 said:


> Not sure if this has already been covered....
> 
> It seems a lot of members complain about spelling here and I was just wondering why there cant be an automatic spell checker attached to new/reply posts???
> 
> Cheers




Sam, this is definitely on the agenda and will happen when I find a spell checking solution I am happy with. Hopefully that wont be too far away.

In the meantime you can always use Firefox, which has a built in spell checker. It's a better browser than I.E. anyway.


----------



## wayneL (31 March 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> Firefox, which has a built in spell checker



Thank Christ.


----------



## noirua (31 March 2008)

Is it possible to consider designing an ASF car sticker, or a design, printable from the ASF website? With the ASF website address.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 March 2008)

noirua said:


> Is it possible to consider designing an ASF car sticker, or a design, printable from the ASF website? With the ASF website address.




Hi noirua,

We have a site redesign happening soon. I hope to get some ASF products made up (bumper stickers, t-shirts etc) once that new design is finalised and implemented.


----------



## hissho (31 March 2008)

would it be possible to have this feature:
sometimes i found a particular thread very useful and would like to save all the follow-up posts; but it's just too time-consuming and inefficient to copy and paste everything into a text editor and then save. possible to do one click and put everything into a single file for us to download?

Thanks
hissho


----------



## Joe Blow (31 March 2008)

hissho said:


> would it be possible to have this feature:
> sometimes i found a particular thread very useful and would like to save all the follow-up posts; but it's just too time-consuming and inefficient to copy and paste everything into a text editor and then save. possible to do one click and put everything into a single file for us to download?
> 
> Thanks
> hissho




Unfortunately, that is not an option this forum software supports.

The best you can do is bookmark particular threads for future reference. That way it is always easy to find them again.


----------



## GreatPig (31 March 2008)

Joe,

Is it possible to make the thread printable version show all messages on a single page instead of 40 at most?

If that could be done, then a single print to PDF operation would save the whole thread in a PDF file.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## sam76 (31 March 2008)

How about putting a "people viewing this thread" next the thread title

I notice that shares.com.au does it and, although not really important, I reckon it would be pretty cool.

Cheers


----------



## goatbeater (25 April 2008)

I joined recently - this is a great forum  - thanks!

I trade the ASX S&P 200 aka XAO etc a lot and I can't find a specific forum about ASX indices - looked on stocks and in derivatives just in case

I was looking for what others do in establishing trading system for indices eg where do you find volume (esp intraday) for XAO etc; how do various systems stack up for indices rather than straight stocks

..maybe I've just not found it yet??

Cheers


----------



## professor_frink (25 April 2008)

goatbeater said:


> I joined recently - this is a great forum  - thanks!
> 
> I trade the ASX S&P 200 aka XAO etc a lot and I can't find a specific forum about ASX indices - looked on stocks and in derivatives just in case
> 
> ...




Hi goatbeater, welcome to ASF. We have a few threads devoted to the indicies, though they don't have their own forum. Most of them are in the derivatives section. Here are a few links for you to have a look at - 

Trading the SPI(aussie index futures contract)-

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4876

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4875


And here are a couple that discuss trading index cfd's - 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5689

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8848

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6719

And here is the general thread discussing the XAO and where people think it's headed - 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4888

Hope this helps


----------



## goatbeater (25 April 2008)

Wow - thanks professor 

hhmm - a responsive web forum - I think I need to take a rest 

I like this place!


----------



## Kauri (25 April 2008)

Joe.. Is it possible to enable .zip attachments to be posted... an annoying job relabelling them as .txt to allow posting and then having to change them back to .zip at the tother end...

  Thanks
...........Kauri


----------



## Joe Blow (25 April 2008)

Kauri said:


> Joe.. Is it possible to enable .zip attachments to be posted... an annoying job relabelling them as .txt to allow posting and then having to change them back to .zip at the tother end...
> 
> Thanks
> ...........Kauri




Hi Kauri,

I wish I could, but as you know, anything can be hidden in a .zip file (including .exe files) and its a big risk to take to allow them to be attached to posts. I would prefer you to email them to me and tell me the post you would like me to attach it to. This way I can see what people are attaching. Of course, most people here are trustworthy but unfortunately spammers and idiots sometimes find their way here and, if they were able to attach .zip files to their posts, could potentially cause problems.

Hope you understand.


----------



## Kauri (25 April 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Kauri,
> 
> I wish I could, but as you know, anything can be hidden in a .zip file (including .exe files) and its a big risk to take to allow them to be attached to posts. I would prefer you to email them to me and tell me the post you would like me to attach it to. This way I can see what people are attaching. Of course, most people here are trustworthy but unfortunately spammers and idiots sometimes find their way here and, if they were able to attach .zip files to their posts, could potentially cause problems.
> 
> Hope you understand.





 Hi Joe,,
   Thanks for the explanation... I see the problem.... I hope you consider me trustworthy   as the attachments I have been putting up in Kauri Trading thread are MetaTrader4  MT4 ex4 files zipped and then the zip appendage removed and replaced with txt to get around it..     ooops...  the good Doctor has downloaded them so I guess..mmm .. hatchet mod he calls hisself..  
Cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## Tukker (25 April 2008)

Awesome makeover Joe. Soft, smooth, fast, and well managed.  I feel great to be a member.  

I got a question.  Before the update when i opened a thread i read the most recent post on the top, now it appears on the bottom.  Is there a way for me to put it on the top again?  I much preferred that.  

Great work man, be proud.

Tukker


----------



## Joe Blow (25 April 2008)

Tukker said:


> Awesome makeover Joe. Soft, smooth, fast, and well managed.  I feel great to be a member.
> 
> I got a question.  Before the update when i opened a thread i read the most recent post on the top, now it appears on the bottom.  Is there a way for me to put it on the top again?  I much preferred that.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the kind words Tukker! 

To change the order of posts in threads go to the Edit Options section of your UserCP and scroll down to where it says 'Thread Display Options'. You will see a subsection called 'Thread Display Mode'. Change the drop down box to read 'Linear - Newest First' and then scroll down to the bottom and click 'Save Changes'.

...then you're done!


----------



## Buster (26 April 2008)

G'Day Joe,

The update to the site looks sensational BTW, however I do have one suggestion that I think would make it a little easier to use.  Actually it has nothing to do with the upgrade as I struggled with the old format too..

It's the little icon that you have to click on to go to the last post of a thread, in the case of the upgraded format the little green arrow.. Any chance of making it a little bit bigger for those of us with less than perfect aim/motor skills.. 

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (26 April 2008)

Buster said:


> It's the little icon that you have to click on to go to the last post of a thread, in the case of the upgraded format the little green arrow.. Any chance of making it a little bit bigger for those of us with less than perfect aim/motor skills..




Will see what I can do Buster.


----------



## moneymajix (26 April 2008)

How did I know blue would remain the predominant colour?



PS:

I think it is more difficult to read than the previous format.

I am not too sure why. Could be fonts, colour, clutter or a combination? 


.


----------



## disarray (26 April 2008)

hey joe, nice work on the revamp. is it possible to have picture attachments show up as full size in threads instead of thumbnailed?


----------



## Joe Blow (26 April 2008)

disarray said:


> hey joe, nice work on the revamp. is it possible to have picture attachments show up as full size in threads instead of thumbnailed?




Hi disarray,

Thanks for the support! 

I made the decision to change from full size images to thumbnails for couple of reasons that I detailed in this post.

I know it will take a little getting used to but like all things, after a few weeks, people will have adapted and I think the advantages of using thumbnails far outweigh the negatives.


----------



## disarray (26 April 2008)

no probs, thanks for the reply


----------



## SM Junkie (26 April 2008)

Hi Joe

Loving the new design, colours are nice and easy on the eye.

I had a thought as I was scrolling, that it would be great if the top of the page (to the drop down menu ) remained static.
As you scrolled through the posts you could change to another thread without having to return to the top of the page again.

Just reading some of these posts and ASF members love it in here. You must be proud of such loyal members. It is certainly the most professional stock forum I've found, so is now the only one I visit.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 April 2008)

SM Junkie said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Loving the new design, colours are nice and easy on the eye.
> 
> ...




Hi SMJ,

Thanks for your support and kind words about the forum! 

As convenient as it would be, your suggestion would unfortunately be impossible to implement using this particular forum software. However, as you reach the end of any page of a thread, you will see the link 'Top' in the site footer (just below 'Similiar Threads'). If you click on this link you will find yourself immediately back at the top of the page. It's not quite as good a solution as your suggestion, but I hope it will save you scrolling back up to the top of the page quite as much.


----------



## Happy (26 April 2008)

Everybody seems to love the new design, so I am bit reluctant to voice my dislike of dim green on pale blue with pale grey on bright white quotes blinding like proverbial lightning.

Will get used to it, but not too happy.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 April 2008)

Happy said:


> Everybody seems to love the new design, so I am bit reluctant to voice my dislike of dim green on pale blue with pale grey on bright white quotes blinding like proverbial lightning.
> 
> Will get used to it, but not too happy.




I appreciate the feedback Happy, even though you are not thrilled with the new design. I knew it wasn't going to please everybody but it had to happen nonetheless. There will be some tweaking over the coming week. Hopefully that will improve things for some.


----------



## Agentm (27 April 2008)

the old saying

blue and green 
should never be seen

but i appreciate the effort of what being done myself

well done..


----------



## Happy (27 April 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> I knew it wasn't going to please everybody but it had to happen nonetheless. There will be some tweaking over the coming week. Hopefully that will improve things for some.




Some colour combinations are more difficult on eyes, also big jumps in brightness.

Hope your tweaking will go little bit my way.


----------



## skint (27 April 2008)

Hi Joe,

I'm not sure if this suggestion is practical or possible, but I would find it useful to be able to have the option of being able to display more than 19 "New Posts." That is, a filter that allows "Display most recent New Posts, 1-19 ", or "Display most recent New Posts, 1-39" and so on, in a similar fashion to searching transactions in a bank account. Cheers, Skint


----------



## metric (27 April 2008)

base or case study. borrow (copy) and steal everything.
one should look to success of the competition to see what is working and get ideas. 

HC is a very busy site. why? many web forums never get anywhere. time is of no consequence in many cases as to how well a forum will do or how popular it is or will become.

what i see that makes HC successful, is ;

1. the zero tolerance policy of admin to members flamming eachother. also, they are very consistent in enforcing it.
2. initially i didnt like the HC format. now i love it. the design of the forum is user friendly. only drawback is lack of pm facility.
3. its a bit of a jungle. more rampers, down rampers, discussion and banter. its a healthy forum. 
4. if you ask for opinion you get a good cross section; rampers and down rampers, and facts. (neg and poss).

the consolation is that ASF is the second most popular forum and never heard a bad word about it. ASF already has a good base of posters, and many cross from HC to ASF. 

my suggestion would be to copy (buy the software) the HC forum style, adopt a zero tolerence flamming policy, relax the ramping rules, and keep the pm system.

my 2c.....


----------



## prawn_86 (27 April 2008)

imo HC is a dogs breakfast with 1 out of 100 posts being useful.

Stay as far away from it as possible!


----------



## metric (27 April 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> imo HC is a dogs breakfast with 1 out of 100 posts being useful.
> 
> Stay as far away from it as possible!




coke, Mc Donalds, etc are dogs breakfasts, but they are SUCCESSFUL. it depends on where ASF wants to go. i believe that not to imitate success for some percieved moral standard, is a limiting decision that will inhibit ASF from its best potential outcome.

but it aint my show...


----------



## Timmy (27 April 2008)

metric said:


> relax the ramping rules,




Genuine question here ... how would any relaxation of the ramping rules make ASF better? 

One reason I avoid some other forums is I find having to read through posts that are a ramp (it's easy to tell) tedious and time-wasting.


----------



## metric (27 April 2008)

not all ramps have an ulterior motive. someone may just be possitive about an oucome. but like i said, rampers are balanced by down rampers, and remember the majority of posts are fair opinion. its healthy.

its the most popular site...so someone likes it..


----------



## Timmy (27 April 2008)

OK - thanks Metric.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 April 2008)

metric said:


> not all ramps have an ulterior motive. someone may just be possitive about an oucome. but like i said, rampers are balanced by down rampers, and remember the majority of posts are fair opinion. its healthy.
> 
> its the most popular site...so someone likes it..




I think ramping is the worst thing about most stock market forums... and I've *never* seen a ramp that wasn't motivated by the prospect of personal financial gain. In my opinion the worst thing about ramping is that so many people are perfectly willing to mislead others or even disseminate false or incorrect information in the hope of talking up the price of a stock and making money. That's the main reason we will continue to fight ramping and ban incurable rampers from this website. I would much rather see ASF focus on encouraging accurate information and thoughtful analysis to be posted. I think that is far more useful to people than a dodgy sales pitch.


----------



## metric (27 April 2008)

forums by their nature encourage, even demand people offer their opinion.

ie; "manly are the best side in the nrl. just refereeing decisions have left them on the botton of the ladder. it must be the referees as they were grand finalists last year and they havent lost any players. manly will win this week by 50 points..."

am i ramping manly? offering an opinion? am i in danger of moderation? what if it were centro i was talking about...?

"centro were a great company. they were $10 per share. the last ceo made some bad decisions and the share price went to 25c. now there is a new ceo, he will do a great job, refinance, and the share price will be $10 again by xmas!!! easy!."

am i ramping centro? offering an opinion? am i in danger of moderation? 

at HC the rampers get called out by members. but opinions are listened to and debated. by being exposed to rampers etc, makes one more aware of the dangers, and figuratively builds your resistance to them.

im not advocating ramping. understand, people like to let their hair down a bit in discussions, be themselves, debate, relax. if a forum is too anal, it will turn many away. 

just my 2c extra....


----------



## doctorj (27 April 2008)

metric said:


> im not advocating ramping. understand, people like to let their hair down a bit in discussions, be themselves, debate, relax. if a forum is too anal, it will turn many away.



I agree that forums necessitate people giving their opinion - but opinions alone don't add any value at all.  Supported opinions, however, add to the body of knowledge of the group.

My personal feelings are there are plenty of other forums people can post at if they what to scream that "XYZ is going to the moon".  ASF caters to a different group of traders/investors/dreamers.


----------



## metric (27 April 2008)

a sophisticated investor (or small group of) with vested interests, could ramp a stock on any site and get a possitive outcome for himself (or a group), regardless of rules againt 'obvious' ramps.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 April 2008)

metric said:


> forums by their nature encourage, even demand people offer their opinion.
> 
> ie; "manly are the best side in the nrl. just refereeing decisions have left them on the botton of the ladder. it must be the referees as they were grand finalists last year and they havent lost any players. manly will win this week by 50 points..."
> 
> ...




Simply saying a stock will be $10 by Christmas with nothing else to support your view is a ramp. You might as well say it will be $100, it has just as much validity if you are refusing to provide any details. The hard part is presenting a detailed case for HOW the share price will make its way back to $10... and that is what we insist people do. Any idiot can post a price target, but it takes a little more effort (and thought) to present a detailed case to justify that price target. Providing details gives others something to respond to and debate. Just saying a stock will be $10 by Christmas without providing any details is a waste of a post and adds no value to the thread.

It's true, some people don't like that we are tough on ramping, and some people think the fact that we are is the best thing about ASF. Different forums attract different groups of people. It's always been my policy to encourage people who contribute valuable content and chase away those who ramp, spam or cause trouble.

Besides, if all stock forums were the same, how does that benefit the general public? I think it's good that some forums insist on higher standards of posting and appeal to different types of people. I've never wanted ASF to appeal to the lowest common denominator because that's not the kind of forum I want to run. I want a forum with a constructive atmosphere that focusses on quality. I know there's a market for that. The thousands of people that visit ASF every day is a testament to it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 April 2008)

Can we merge this thread with the one on "New website design"

I'm getting dizzy.

Nearly as dizzy  as when I'm clicking on those bloody thumbnails to view the charts.

Sorry for the whinge Joe, you did ask for feedback, otherwise I've no problems.

Charts are charts, big bloody things that fold out, thats why they don't work well on mobiles or handhelds. They need to be seen in sequence, on the one page.

Best site there is Joe, so don't get disheartened.

gg


----------



## metric (27 April 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> Simply saying a stock will be $10 by Christmas with nothing else to support your view is a ramp. You might as well say it will be $100, it has just as much validity if you are refusing to provide any details. The hard part is presenting a detailed case for HOW the share price will make its way back to $10... and that is what we insist people do. Any idiot can post a price target, but it takes a little more effort (and thought) to present a detailed case to justify that price target. Providing details gives others something to respond to and debate. Just saying a stock will be $10 by Christmas without providing any details is a waste of a post and adds no value to the thread.
> 
> It's true, some people don't like that we are tough on ramping, and some people think the fact that we are is the best thing about ASF. Different forums attract different groups of people. It's always been my policy to encourage people who contibute valuable content and chase away those who ramp, spam or cause trouble.
> 
> Besides, if all stock forums were the same, how does that benefit the general public? I think it's good that some forums insist on higher standards of posting and appeal to different types of people. I've never wanted ASF to appeal to the lowest common denominator because that's not the kind of forum I want to run. I want a forum with a constructive atmosphere that focusses on quality. I know there's a market for that. The thousands of people that visit ASF every day is a testament to it.




i sincerely wish you the best of luck with it joe. it is probably in my best interests that you achieve you aims as im always looking for some advice of one sort or another. 

i havent really much to add to a stock market forum as i dont know much. im probably one of they newbies you are trying to protect from unscrupulous rampers..! however, i have plenty of life experience to protect me from rip off scum..

good luck joe. its already a great forum. im just presenting ideas for discussion. no offence meant!


----------



## Joe Blow (27 April 2008)

metric said:


> good luck joe. its already a great forum. im just presenting ideas for discussion. no offence meant!




None taken, metric.

We don't expect everyone to be a genius, just to make an effort to add some value (in stock threads). You don't have to know a lot to make a valuable contribution. Sometimes an interesting question or two is enough.


----------



## Timmy (27 April 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Can we merge this thread with the one on "New website design"



Good idea that.





Garpal Gumnut said:


> Nearly as dizzy  as when I'm clicking on those bloody thumbnails to view the charts.
> 
> Charts are charts, big bloody things that fold out, thats why they don't work well on mobiles or handhelds. They need to be seen in sequence, on the one page.




Someone mentioned tabbed browsing for viewing charts in a separate 'window'.  Firefox is very good for this.  I understand something called Internet Explorer (has anyone heard of this at all?) also offers tabbed browsing now in its latest incarnation.

The other thing that's helpful is if you have multiple monitors then opening the chart in a completely new window and then dragging it to an adjacent monitor works really well also.


----------



## metric (27 April 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> None taken, metric.
> 
> We don't expect everyone to be a genius, just to make an effort to add some value (in stock threads). You don't have to know a lot to make a valuable contribution. Sometimes an interesting question or two is enough.




what!! are you implying im NOT a genious???? lol


----------



## Joe Blow (27 April 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Can we merge this thread with the one on "New website design"
> 
> I'm getting dizzy.
> 
> ...




Thanks GG,

I'm seriously considering changing back to full size images but I'm mulling it over. Some people will also be very glad to hear that I've asked the designer to replace the Union Jack in the avatar area with the Southern Cross.

I am taking everyone's feedback on board and will be tweaking the new design over the coming week. So I would be very grateful if everyone could please bear with me while we fine tune the new design... especially since the designer doesn't work on weekends!


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 April 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> Simply saying a stock will be $10 by Christmas with nothing else to support your view is a ramp. You might as well say it will be $100, it has just as much validity if you are refusing to provide any details. The hard part is presenting a detailed case for HOW the share price will make its way back to $10... and that is what we insist people do. Any idiot can post a price target, but it takes a little more effort (and thought) to present a detailed case to justify that price target. Providing details gives others something to respond to and debate. Just saying a stock will be $10 by Christmas without providing any details is a waste of a post and adds no value to the thread.
> 
> It's true, some people don't like that we are tough on ramping, and some people think the fact that we are is the best thing about ASF. Different forums attract different groups of people. It's always been my policy to encourage people who contribute valuable content and chase away those who ramp, spam or cause trouble.
> 
> Besides, if all stock forums were the same, how does that benefit the general public? I think it's good that some forums insist on higher standards of posting and appeal to different types of people. I've never wanted ASF to appeal to the lowest common denominator because that's not the kind of forum I want to run. I want a forum with a constructive atmosphere that focusses on quality. I know there's a market for that. The thousands of people that visit ASF every day is a testament to it.




I think some people (not saying yourself!) point the 'ramp' finger  at anyone who gives any sort of price target if it is not within the accuser's target/level of understanding. The accusers are sometimes worse than the rampers.

There is a big difference between ramping and giving a very favourable price target.

For example, I am invested in a company which I believe has the potential to become the largest company in the world. This is based on tireless research on a whole new market. I have posted my detailed research Yet I get accused of ramping because of what seems to be extraordinary price targets.

Personally, I think too many people 'accuse', without doing research first to hold a contrary view. IMO, it's these people should have their backsides kicked.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 April 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> For example, I am invested in a company which I believe has the potential to become the largest company in the world. This is based on tireless research on a whole new market. I have posted my detailed research Yet I get accused of ramping because of what seems to be extraordinary price targets.




Have you posted your research here? 

Like I said before, if people are prepared to provide research and analysis to back up their price target then it's not a ramp. Your research and/or analysis may well be wrong but that's for other people to pick apart. All we require is that the research and analysis is posted with the price target.


----------



## moneymajix (27 April 2008)

Dear Prawn

Why do you not keep away yourself?





> imo HC is a dogs breakfast with 1 out of 100 posts being useful.
> 
> Stay as far away from it as possible!


----------



## caribean (27 April 2008)

Hi Joe, i think the old format was very good and the new is even better,
personally i prefer the small tabs on charts, if someone wants to compare charts, closely, they can save the charts on their PC and Analise all they want... they reduce the size of pages, and so, save space.
I do like how you keep a reasonably tight control over what's being posted....
keep up the good work.


----------



## Julia (27 April 2008)

Hello Joe,

I suspect this has already been raised, but could we please have the stock price look up at the top of every page.  It's irritating when wanting to look at a stock mentioned in a thread to have to return to the home page to bring up a price/chart.


----------



## nioka (27 April 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> . Some people will also be very glad to hear that I've asked the designer to replace the Union Jack in the avatar area with the Southern Cross.



 I'd like to see the aussie flag, with the jack in the corner. Even true republications cannot dispute the British part of Australia's development and prosperity. It represents democracy at work. It shows the importance of being a colony allowed to have independance without having to rebel to have it. It is an example to other large world superpowers that they can give their colonies a free reign and not end up enemies. 
 Congrats on the new look. I said earlier that "if it wasn't broke don't fix it". You certainly traded it in on a newer better model and left anything that may have needed fixing behind.


----------



## sam76 (27 April 2008)

Julia said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> I suspect this has already been raised, but could we please have the stock price look up at the top of every page.  It's irritating when wanting to look at a stock mentioned in a thread to have to return to the home page to bring up a price/chart.




Good call, Julia.


----------



## Tukker (27 April 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for the kind words Tukker!
> 
> To change the order of posts in threads go to the Edit Options section of your UserCP and scroll down to where it says 'Thread Display Options'. You will see a subsection called 'Thread Display Mode'. Change the drop down box to read 'Linear - Newest First' and then scroll down to the bottom and click 'Save Changes'.
> 
> ...then you're done!




Aha. there it is. Thank you


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 April 2008)

joe
maybe already suggested, and I've no idea how to achieve this, but...
I reckon the "similar threads" listed at the bottom of a thread could do with a revamp.

For example - I think the "Barack 2008" thread has 'similar threads' listed as 
"where is gold heading"?
and "CBH industries"  

Is Barack gonna do something with CBH ?


----------

